# eine Seife / ein Stück Seife



## Little Chandler

Hola a todos:

En mi libro de alemán (básico) aparece la frase:

_Das ist eine Seife._

Lo que se me hace raro es ver "Seife" utilizado como contable: "eine Seife". ¿Es lo mismo "Das ist eine Seife" que "Das ist ein Stück Seife"?

Gracias.


----------



## TheEinstein

Das ist eine seife .
Esto es un jabón. 
Das ist ein Stück Seife.
Esto es un pedazo de jabón.


----------



## Little Chandler

Gracias, TheEinstein, pero no tengo clara la diferencia, porque en español no se dice "esto es un jabón" ya que, al igual que en inglés, es incontable. Bueno, en realidad alguna gente sí lo dice, pero no es lo correcto y no aparecería en un libro de español para principiantes. Lo correcto es una "pastilla de jabón" (o "barra de jabón", dependiendo de la zona geográfica).

Preguntándolo de otra manera, ¿cómo se le llamaría normalmente a esto en alemán?


----------



## Tonerl

Preguntándolo de otra manera, ¿cómo se le llamaría normalmente a esto en alemán?                 

*Hola Little Chandler!

Esta es,simple y llanamente, "una pastilla de jabón" en alemán/Alemania*!
*Buenas noches*


----------



## TheEinstein

"Esto, Esta" normalmente "Das"
Das ist ein sehr gutes Spiel. 

Las dos frases están correctas .
Das ist ein Stück seife
Esto es una pastilla de jabón. 
Das ist eine seife 
Yo siempre digo , eine seife y a veces suelo decir ein Stück seife.
 Disculpame, si no me expreso bien en Español es que soy brasileño de origen alemana , mi primer idioma es el Alemán ,el segundo el Portugués  y el tercer idioma el Español. 
Pero también no sé bien la "gramática" ?de la lengua alemana. 
Si hay alguien más que quiera ayudar en  el tema , a las órdenes.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola *Little Chandler:

*_Ein Stück Seife_ es lo mismo que _eine Seife._ 
Si compro una pastilla de jabón digo: "Ich hätte gern *ein Stück Seife*.". 
Si en casa necesito el jabón digo a mi hija: "Gibst du mir bitte mal *die Seife*._" _
Si en casa hay dos pastillas de jabón digo: "Gibst du mir bitte mal *eine Seife*, welche ist mir egal._". _ _Ein Stück Seife _es más formal que _eine Seife.

_Un saludo.


----------



## Little Chandler

Alles klar jetzt.

Danke schön.


----------



## TheEinstein

Sí, correcto osa menor! 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Buena explicación!!


----------

